# How to keep perch from stealing bait



## bluebaron

What's the best hook for perch? Also best way to to put minnow on hook?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

If they are biting good...half a minnow and thread it


----------



## creekcrawler

The wife swears by her old Gold #6 Eagle Claws, but I think they're junk.
I like any hook that's _*very sharp*_. Like the ones on my Sabiki rigs.


----------



## AtticaFish

I like the shorter sproat hooks, thinking they are Mustad #3366. Size 6 or 4. They are a heavier hook than aberdeens so they don't get bent out of shape so easy when you are pulling out swallowed hooks. I always hook my minnows through the head.

I also prefer a sabiki style or drop shot type of setup. Weight on the bottom and then 2 hooks spaced out above that. Drop it to the bottom and quickly reel the slack until you can just feel the weight sitting on bottom. If those minnows get moved a half an inch, you will feel it. Spreaders with 6" snelled hooks let the perch swim with those hooks quite a bit before you feel it unless they swim straight down.

Of course all the different methods and rigs work.... it is all a preference thing and will work better on one day and not so much the next.


----------



## baitguy

The little suckers are bait stealing experts ... I prefer the perch/crappie rigs over spreaders myself, use long shank #6 or 4 hooks to help keep them from swallowing it to deep and usually at least double hook them, first thru the back of the head, then turn the hook and back thru the body and still get stripped regular ... the dead bait doesn't seem to matter much, if you think about it most minnows don't live long enough to get to the bottom after you run a hook thru them ...


----------



## shorelineguy

I learned from an old man fishing off 55th st pier about 13 years ago, hook em thru the eye and back through the body. I haven't lost a lot of fish since then... i don't get out to fish for them that much anymore but whenever I do, I usually have a pretty decent catch to lost bait ratio


----------



## CarpetBagger

Double and triple hook the minnow or minnow chunk...

Perch have thumbs im pretty sure...


----------



## sherman51

I like the gold eagle claw #4 hooks and hook them by going in the mouth and up through the top of the head.
sherman


----------



## capt j-rod

I use tru-turn hooks. They still clean me, but I do better it seems. Braided line with zero stretch helps too.


----------



## freyedknot

cath them before it happens


----------



## MIKIE

Best way to keep them from stealing your bait is to stay awake [-:


----------



## Steelhauler

I use either #4 or #2 Aberdeen hooks. It depends on the size of the minnow. I push the hook through about mid way down the body toward the end of the dorsal fin and then back through the body going toward the head. I really don't lose a lot of minnows.

Wes


----------



## Shortdrift

Like Steelhauler, I pin under the dorsal and then again toward the head so the minnow hangs head down. Fish swallow the bait headfirst, thus the reason to hang head down. I normally use a size 2 hook but will downsize to a 4 or 6 depending on minnow size. I prefer a light wire hook that I can reshape if needed.
FYI: Check the hooks you use before tying on to your line. Many of the lower priced as well as some of the more costly ones are not always very sharp. I always hit new hooks with a sharpener and touch up hooks while fishing as they become dull.


----------



## huntindoggie22

Use braid. You will feel them and be able to set the hook before they steal your bait.


----------



## baitguy

braid is a big difference, like night and day for perch, you can almost feel them breathing on it ... they'll still get you because that's what they do, but not not as often


----------



## angler69

I found some VMC Aberdeen hooks that I love, very sharp!


----------



## angler69

Not a very Erie experienced angler here but I have gone away from the spreader rig and just use dropshot style or single hook below weight. Braid and maybe a Floro leader if I feel I need to.


----------



## baitguy

never been a big fan of spreaders myself, personally I prefer the Crappie rig style ... Perch usually aren't that crafty to need Floro leaders


----------

